# Elmer's VR75 (Vertical Reversing) Steam Engine #38



## Inky Engines (Feb 6, 2013)

The latest from Inky Engines, not perhaps one of Elmer's more popular builds, but interesting nonetheless.

I surprised myself to find that (mostly) the engine will change direction simply by operation of the eccentric change mechanism, and without the customary restart flick.

The engine is shown here running on air, but I'm in the process of building a 3" vertical boiler to Sandy Campbell's design, and hope eventually to run the engine on live steam.  Hence, there are no plastic covers on this one, the ceramic fibre and mahogany cladding to the cylinder is held in place by the bands, and I've added a small displacement lubricator.







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL9vqyRiSBI[/ame]

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 6, 2013)

Geoff,
Very nicely finished engine.  Your video was tops!  The reversing mechanism is smooth.Thm:

My experience with the Stephenson reversing mechanism on a Ray HasBrouck design is the same as yours - instantaneous reversal with no stall out.  On mine though, the rpms have to be better than 100 for that to happen.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## basement_guy (Feb 6, 2013)

That's another nice build and good video.


----------

